# software for this style of font



## mac1012 (22 Jun 2013)

hi I will post this question here but not sure what activity on this thread but here goes 

the picture below is a pattern I found , I want to be able to cut names in my clocks in this style of font , I mean the way it only partially cuts out and the shape etc

I not very good with computers , I get by ! I wouldn't have a clue where to look for software for this type of design and was wondering if anybody could help me

thanks mark


----------



## xy mosian (22 Jun 2013)

Hi, I've just been trough Identifont, http://www.identifont.com, and not come up with a perfect match. The font you show may be a 'special'. I wonder if a monogram program would do the job. Still you would need the font to start with.
Not much help I'm afraid.
xy


----------



## Jacob (22 Jun 2013)

It's looks like a simple hand drawn letter design, almost certainly not a font at all. Shouldn't be difficult to imitate fairly closely by hand and will look all the nicer for it.


----------



## Bigdanny (22 Jun 2013)

"PL Latin Bold" Looks pretty darned similar. the bits above and below the letters you will have to copy/draw.

Danny


----------



## xy mosian (22 Jun 2013)

The work of a few moments with Sketchup. Not the correct font but similar. I agree with Jacob, freehand for good results unless you are doing a few then a template is the way to go.
xy


----------



## mac1012 (22 Jun 2013)

ok thanks for having a look for me on the font site, I don't personally think it is hand drawn I was leaning to some soft of drawing software being used around a font and I don't want to draw them by hand as if I have a long name would be too time consuming 

mark


----------



## mac1012 (22 Jun 2013)

ok thanks xy but I am a complete beginner to this sort of thing (software) so what font did you use on sketch up ? and what is sketch up ? like I said it will be childrens names cut into the childs clock at the bottom and designing something like you have just done is completely new to me 

thanks mark


----------



## Jacob (22 Jun 2013)

xy mosian":348n2kfu said:


> ..... freehand for good results unless you are doing a few then a template i.....


Or cut your own stencils. Much more interesting than a boring computer program, and an individual product.
One of the basic rules of carved or otherwise crafted lettering is to avoid the computer, or it will look computer drawn.


----------



## mac1012 (22 Jun 2013)

thanks danny pl latin bold it is ! I just worked out it is the letter shape that creates the gaps in between (homer) doh !

I thought it was created some other way but when you put the word faith it creates the same layout as mine ! 

I pretty much worked out it will work with any font all I need to do is print the name them but a border around word to work to and then cut out the white bits inbetween each letter and it will leave the word in the wood after I have scrolled it ( making sure I leave a bit for such letters as O)

I like latin bold font because say after a h it leaves a little white cut out section because of its shape so that way I can define the letter more I gonna see if I can get a free down load of the bold font any suggestion on how best to do it ?

mark


----------



## xy mosian (22 Jun 2013)

mac1012":13s7ryaq said:


> ok thanks xy but I am a complete beginner to this sort of thing (software) so what font did you use on sketch up ?


I cannot answer that, sorry, I just picked a serif font. Bigdanny seems to have nailed it for an exact match.


mac1012":13s7ryaq said:


> what is sketch up ?


 Sketchup is a free 2D/3D design package. Its versatility appears to be almost limitless.

Jacob is spot on. In the image I posted above there is too much space between the F and the A, now that can be adjusted with some computer software, but it is a long learning curve. It is also a mark of a computer generated layout. By hand it is a moments work to get it right.
There are many legally free fonts around, if you feel the need for computer aid, getting the right one may be a long search. Personally, if you like the particular font mentioned, then I would sketch it from the computer screen. Lined, or graph, paper can help in keeping things even and fairly regular. There are only 26 letters in our alphabet and I doubt you'd need 'Q', or 'Z'.
xy


----------



## loftyhermes (22 Jun 2013)

Mark, it's possible to do what you want in Office Word or you could download Inkscape (it's a drawing programme like CorelDraw but it's free) or you could buy CorelDraw.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## mac1012 (23 Jun 2013)

thanks for all your help guys I downloaded the inkscape lofty looks really good and I didn't get any extra rubbish on the down load lol 

haven't a clue how to use it properly like I can type text in but don't know how to make bigger 

I been looking for the latin font one site wanted 65 quid for it !!

might try pc world lol 

mark


----------



## xy mosian (23 Jun 2013)

Have a look at http://www.fontsquirrel.com/fonts/Latinia, this is a free font and might suit yor needs.
xy


----------



## Jacob (23 Jun 2013)

Paper and pencil - get it done in minutes at zero cost. You don't need a sledgehammer to crack a nut.


----------



## loftyhermes (23 Jun 2013)

Mark, there are some good Inkscape tutorials on the Scollsaw village forum also on youtube. To alter the font size in Inkscape is just like in Office word, the size box is at the side of the font description box but you also can do it by dragging the bounding arrows that surround the word when you click on the arrow tool (or press F1).
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## bugbear (24 Jun 2013)

"Latin Wide" is similar

http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/castletype/latin-ct/
http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/urw/latin/wide-d/

BugBear (who works in the type and print trade)


----------

